# What shoes can be resoled?



## JMGB (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi, I've been upgrading/building my shoe wardrobe recently, and loving it. I've got some leather soles, and some rubber soles (for business casual, and crappy Toronto winter).

My questions is: how can you tell if a shoe can be resoled? Does it have to have a goodyear welt to be resoled?

Thanks!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

JMGB said:


> Hi, I've been upgrading/building my shoe wardrobe recently, and loving it. I've got some leather soles, and some rubber soles (for business casual, and crappy Toronto winter).
> 
> My questions is: how can you tell if a shoe can be resoled? Does it have to have a goodyear welt to be resoled?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, I don't have firm details for you, but I do know that in addition Goodyear, properly made Blake and perhaps Blake Rapid constructed shoes can also be resoled. I can usually tell if a shoe has a Goodyear welt simply by examining the attachment for the sole to the mid-sole. It should have a strip of leather that runs the circumference of the shoe, and you will see the point where it joins.

And I also know from first hand experience that if you have decent shoes that can be resoled, that it is worth paying what you need to so that you have a top quality cobbler do the work. And always get full soles rather than half soles. They will look much better and last longer.

Many here have used a NY based cobbler, B. Nelson to do the work, and all seem to have been very pleased by the results. The owner, Nick V, is an AAAC member.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

If you are downtown at any point you could pose this questions to Novelty Shoe Repair (119 Yonge, just N of Adelaide). I'm sure they'd be happy to help. They also have a list in their window of shoe brands they resole, but I wouldn't consider the list exhaustive (there are other goodyear welted brands not listed) nor would all of the shoes for the brands listed be goodyear welted (for example some Cole Haans). Bring in a pair or two and ask the question. Don't be afraid to ask the experts!


----------



## JMGB (Jan 5, 2014)

Cool, thanks man! Been looking for a serious cobbler downtown!


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Almost anything can be resoled. Consider cost/benefit. I've sent several AE leathers to B. Nelson for vibrams since I've an aversion to planting my posterior on slippery surfaces. A Topy can help a lot, but if the heels are gone anyway it's easier to do it all. If you have an investment in your footwear new soles and heels can add a lot. If you need leather, go with leather. If you'll be wearing them in ice, snow, slush resole with synthetic and invest the modest savings in a new pair.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

cdavant said:


> If you need leather, go with leather.


Is there a case where one would "need" leather?


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Leather soles are seen as dressier or more formal. You might not "need" leather, but vibrams might look a bit out of place opening night at the symphony or a business meeting.


----------

